# oscilloscope's , power supplies and others.....



## samuel-a (Jul 11, 2010)

got this lot came in today and wondered if it's worth my while to dissmantle to parts and look for every bit of PM's (i see a lot of potentiometers & stuff)...
or maybe sell as is or even ebay it... some of them oscilloscope's might be working...

what is your opinion?


----------



## lazersteve (Jul 11, 2010)

If the second photo is of regulated adjustable power supplies and working I may be interested in a few, any details?

Steve


----------



## samuel-a (Jul 11, 2010)

s


lazersteve said:


> any details?



sure thing, tomorrow i'll check.
anything in particular that i should look for?
i don't know if they are working, but i'll check on how i can test them for you.

here is a close up:


----------



## lazersteve (Jul 11, 2010)

I'm looking for a regulated supply for amps and volts. The widest range (low to high) of amps and volts possible.

I'll buy a couple depending on the shipping. 

If you find one or two with problems, let me know what they do and maybe I can help fix them.

Steve


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Jul 11, 2010)

Same here for me as well if you don't mind.


----------



## rfd298 (Jul 11, 2010)

Wow there are enough power supplies to make a boat load of refining cells.


----------



## resabed01 (Jul 11, 2010)

The resale value of electronic test gear will probably far exceed any PM value they may have. Sell 'em, don't scrap them.


----------



## Anonymous (Jul 11, 2010)

If they use 110 for the supply voltage, send me a price. 
If they do not work send me a price on 2 or 3 so I can make one work.

thanks
jim


----------



## samuel-a (Jul 12, 2010)

no photos for now, the upload system don't work.

availble:
- 40 volts 1 amp *dual *regulated power supply. working (2 pieces) and not working.
- 36 volts 1 amp regulated power supply. working (2 pieces) and not working.
both made by loacl manufacturer - horizon electronics
- 30 volts 1 amp regulated power supply. working (>10 pieces) and not working.
unknown manufacturer 

- also have oscilloscopes
made by "Application" and some made by "Aron"
unknown if working or not at the moment i can sell them as is without testing maybe get one good maybe not... price accordingly.

- digital multimeters (7 units) - "Tabor electronics" (vintage)
same as with oscilloscopes.

- resistor decade boxs different types and sizes
- capacitor decade boxs (2 units)


our grid here is 220V, therefore the PS and oscilloscopes fit to 220V, but i'm sure that a person with the knowledge to fix power supplys knows how to conncet an 220-->110 AC converter.
prices accordingly..


----------



## samuel-a (Jul 13, 2010)

if your intrested, Please PM me with exactly what that you want to purchase and further details and i'll come up with a price for you. 

i'm not looking to get rich out of it, your more then wellcome to bid on non worikng unit as well if you know how to fix em.


----------



## macfixer01 (Jul 28, 2010)

samuel-a said:


> if your intrested, Please PM me with exactly what that you want to purchase and further details and i'll come up with a price for you.
> 
> i'm not looking to get rich out of it, your more then wellcome to bid on non worikng unit as well if you know how to fix em.




The others are correct that working test instruments generally would sell for more than their gold value. For non-working units though something to consider is that Tektronix, HP, or Agilent equipment usually has a lot of visible gold inside including traces on the boards. I recall one guy who was selling an oscilloscope picture tube on Ebay that was supposed to have a thick layer of gold on the interior surface of the glass neck and sides of the tube for shielding. I believe he even showed photos of a similar broken picture tube with the gold visible inside.

macfixer01


----------



## TXWolfie (Jul 31, 2011)

just an FYI if ya get other scopes I bet ya can dump them on guys that do green energy. One of my other interests is wind power and I bet those oscilliscopes would sell like crazy if posted and sold correctly. Knowing how much power and its curve, generated from a wind turbine is like a key factor for perfecting the DYI'er wind turbine generator.


----------



## samuel-a (Jul 31, 2011)

TXWolfie said:


> just an FYI if ya get other scopes I bet ya can dump them on guys that do green energy. One of my other interests is wind power and I bet those oscilliscopes would sell like crazy if posted and sold correctly. Knowing how much power and its curve, generated from a wind turbine is like a key factor for perfecting the DYI'er wind turbine generator.



I'll sure keep that in mind TXWolfie.

Truth is, i eventually endded up scrapping most of this lot.
I was unable to test the 'scops for an internationall sale, as well, couldn't sell them locally.


----------



## goldsilverpro (Jul 31, 2011)

A friend of mine used to process about 30,000# of Tektronix o'scope scrap per month, for several years, in the late 70s, early 80s. It was all manufacturing scrap from the CRTs, which were ceramic and it all came directly from Tektronix. The inside of the CRTs were all coated with a fairly heavy coating of gold. Pretty good stuff.


----------



## rasanders22 (Jul 31, 2011)

those decade resistor boxes shouldnt have any pm's in them. A local community college might be interested in them. If you can donate them you might get a reasonable tax write off. I used to fuix tektronics o'scopes 2246 a long time ago. I dont remember ever seeing any gold in them but I wasnt looking for it back then. Just pull one of each item apart and look for any PM's.


----------



## element47 (Aug 1, 2011)

Those decade boxes should sell pretty decent. If not on ebay, post them to http://www.el34world.com/Forum/index.php

You will have to join the forum (much like here) but there is a "for sale" section. 

The power supplies you show are fairly decent units but I suspect they will problematical for users here because they seem to have ampacity in the 1 (one) amp range. They are wonderful for electronics breadboarding but they will blow (not "blow" as in smoke/flames, but they will shut themselves down or blow internal fuses) on the 4-10 amp requirements of a smallish stripping cell. They should be very simple to test, you just need for example a power resistor they can run into. Ideally, you would solder several resistors wired with dual banana plugs so they would plug right into the supplies. *Power supplies with meters definitely have a premium over blank-faced boxes.* Shipping of course is always the problem. But I would bet you could ship those in USPS flat rate boxes at either $9 each or $11 each (depending on size) for freight and $5-8 for the supply would be irresistable for hobbyists. No way is there $5 of PMs in there. Do NOT show a pile of 80 supplies in your ebay ad! Create the impression of scarcity. Give a discount for multiple purchase but BE CAREFUL of combining freight, freight on small, weighty packages can kill you. I know it's a PITA for small money but there is much more money selling them as units rather than scrapping them, IMHO. 

Not to pee on anyone's parade. 

The scopes are problematical unless you can check most of their functionality. It's a shame to see gear chucked out like this, but these were not that high grade scopes to begin with. Assuming you have no probes to go with them, they are probably more trouble than they are worth to sell as functioning devices.


----------



## samuel-a (Aug 1, 2011)

Thanks all for the input !

I now know to better check for a resale value of testing equipment.

The above lot is long gone, and only kept few PSU for personal use.


p.s - i remember that i did broke one of the 'scops crt, but didn't notice anything special.


----------

